# test run with my new canon



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are a few more of some spring pictures, a few are boring, but yet it's fun to catch em... I havn't gotten good enough weather or cooperation with my partner to get out and decot then in, but when I do i'll have some superb shots (hope)


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice job. At least you have been able to get out. This rainy weather has to stop sometime, I hope.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pictures. The shoveler looks good. Love the pin pictures as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the feedback! I am VERY new to the DSLR, but I am loving the RAW abilities.... it is what I have been missing out on!

I will post up some before after pictures on here sometime for anyone who has thought about going DSLR... I think I am catching on pretty quick, but those birds don't give you many second chances for shots!--- I just need to get better at the controls, but I am really enjoying it!!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the speck shot..where are you getting these shots of all these birds at this time of year as where I live up north I have to wait until the fall for some of these birds.
Looks like you are catching on fast..isn't Raw a dandy way of shooting!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Let the addiction begin! :thumb:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

westhope ND


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking good but that lens's sharpness tends to really drop off beyond 200mm, I think you will be suprised at the results if you can get a bit closser and shoot in that 200mm range.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

you are correct, it does lose sharpness, but only when I crop or zoom in does it become a problem. I still am happy if it's within that 50 yard range for sure.At first I was a little let down with it, thinking that for $500 it should be able to better pictures, but once I started raw, it was a big deal.

When I have had subjects closer-- say 225-250mm, I am blown away with the difference. BUT until I can justify a $1500 lense, this will do


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't shoot in raw very often, if I'm shooting a FT or HT (retriever) I may shoot 1000 pictures that day or weekend and i just don't have the time to mess with that many photo's. And as far as I know it has nothing to do with the sharpness of the photo, it has more to do with exposure, or being able to do more with it. Sharpness has more to do with proper techneque and the lens/camera combo. Here is a link that you may find interesting from a very succeseful wildlife photographer about shooting in raw vs jpeg.

http://www.michaelfurtman.com/jpeg_myths.htm


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

right, thats why it's important to be able to. That is unless I got the exposure right everytime in every situation. Correct, sharpness has nothing to do with it, but I can now bring photos from this:










to this:
(I like being able to worry about it later, the birds might not give me more shots than one good one)--- and I am NEW at it! It wouldn't hurt to have a nicer lense though too!










it isn't for everyone, but it's prob. the only way I will shoot. I take a bunch of pictures, then delete a bunch, keeping the ones I like, and just alter SOME of those. It does take a little time, but I feel it is worth it. Maybe some like the unedited version though too.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Casey,

i don't know what your using as a hosting site ? Photobucket, flicker ect but with all of the free ones you loose image quality when posting on a forumn or website. Give SMUGMUG a try they have a free trial version lets you try it for 10 days and then decide if you like it. There packages start out pretty cheap. I decided to get there Pro version pretty easy to set up unlimited storage and you photo's hold there quality.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I use photo bucket to upload on here.

I have some stuff that is really good on my computer, however, if I resize it on my computer and upload it, it turns out small (like the original size of the mallard) So, I have to upload it onto photobucket and upload, and it works fine for sharing.

I'll get some pics up of duke doing some water entries as soon as I move back to MN for the summer, those should be pretty fun. I know I don't have a top of the line lense, but I think I have found something to suite my needs. I just love waterfowl so much, and it gets me a chance to share it with every one else. I hope to get out this weekend and should be able to share some more with everyone. Thanks for the feedback, I am still learning my camera and all the possibilities with it.... I wished it could shoot video too, but oh well.

casey


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Boring? Which ones were boring my friend? I liked them all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I almost always shoot in RAW. You can improve your sharpness. In fact your camera is doing it for you when you shoot a jpg. The difference is that the RAW records a lot more information to work with, while the camera does the processing for you and creates the jpg. The only control you have with a jpg is in the camera settings. You can tell the camera how much contrast, sharpness, and color you want it to process with. With RAW you can do that also, but photo by photo along with controling white balance. You will use much more memory so always go with the biggest and fastest card you can. While you can control sharpness you are dependent on the lens for clarity and crispness your photo will get. Using RAW will also tell you what works best for your camera when you are first starting out.


----------



## willwalk (Jun 2, 2010)

Those are some great action shots! I like the first one best I think, that just looks like a majestic shot.

I am writing here on behalf of National Geographic and Energizer to let you guys know about an opportunity to get pictures like these published in National Geographic magazine as well as earn you a trip to the scenic and VERY photographic Galapagos Islands. Just send in your best photos for a chance to win. This is part of the long running Energizer Ultimate Photo Contest.

A link for how to enter and some of the previous years entrants are below.Energizer Ultimate Photo Contest


----------



## willwalk (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's an Update to the Photo Contest I posted about a few months back:

As I mentioned before the marketing company I work for picked up the campaigning for Nat Geo for their Energizer Ultimate Photo Contest a few months back, and now it is entering the next phase.

I'm writing today because the finalists have been chosen and it's time to vote! The winner of this photo contest will win a trip for two to Mikonos, Greece and we would love to see some input from the photography community.

Check out the Contest's site here to vote on your favorite submission:
Energizer Ultimate Photo Contest Voting


----------

